# configurer mail avec sfr et yahoo!! je craque



## beber76 (11 Février 2010)

salut,

depuis 4h j'essaie de configurer mail pour pouvoir l'utiliser et hélas je rame et je craque

j'ai un macbokk pro sous snow leopard; mon FAI est sfr et ma boite mail habituelle est yahoo.fr

alors mes questions en ce qui concerne la configuration de mail

- quel est mon type de compte: pop? IMAP? 

- quel est mon serveur de reception?

- quel est: Nom dhôte du serveur de réception?

- quel est le Port du serveur denvoi?

vraiment à l'aide, je craque je sais pas ou aller ni que faire

merci pour vos reponses


----------



## jmos (12 Février 2010)

Si tu as Snow leopard, normalement tout est automatique en rentrant ton adresse mail: xxxx@yahoo.fr....

Le mail yahoo est pop, donc tu n'auras pas de synchronisation entre ta mail box sur ton Mac et ton mail Yahoo sur Internet. Si tu veux un mail Imap, alors va vers Gmail ou Mobile Me....
A part çà:

Serveur PoP: pop.mail.yahoo.fr (port 995)
Serveur SMTP( pour l'envoi ):smtp.mail.yahoo.fr ( port 465 ). Cocher l'authentification.

Toutes ces infos sont sur le forum ( faire une recherche yahoo.mail..)


----------



## USB09 (12 Février 2010)

En format pop tout est automatique généralement. Ton mail et ton mot de passe doivent suffire.


----------



## beber76 (12 Février 2010)

je peux envoyer des mails depuis l'appli mails mais je ne les reçois pas sur mail ( d'apple ) mais sur ma boite mail yahoo je les rçois

je sais pas quoi faire 

et croyez moi rien n'est automatique

dois je supprimer l'appli mail et la réinstaller; avec de la chance peut etre que je pourrais enfin la configurer comme il faut?


Tu dois surtout commencer, avant même de cliquer sur le bouton "Nouveau", commencer par prendre connaissance de cette annonce "à lire avant de poster". Si tu l'avais fait, je n'aurais pas eu à déplacer ce sujet (et entre nous, sur Mac, réinstaller une application ne résout jamais rien si l'exécutable n'est pas endommagé) !


----------

